# Problem with USB memory stick

## Bushmann

Hi, I have the following problem using my USB memory stick.

I'm using udev (and ivman) and have pretty much now idea how they work, but usually they do.

If I plug in my USB memory stick, a directory /media/sdb1 is created and I can use it to  read and write  from and to the stick.

So far so good.

But this only works, if I plug in the stick after booting.

If the stick is already plugged in when the system boots, it does not work. The directory is there, but it has 770 and root:root, so with regular user I cannot access it. Chmod does not work on the directory.

Removing the memory stick and inserting it again does the trick, but that's not a solution.

Manually mounting it does not work either, if I do "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/xyz" the folder xyz has 770 and root:root so same problem.

----------

## batistuta

which version of udev are you running? In the past, that used to be handled by coldplug but with the newest udev (I think 0.96), you don't need coldplug anymore. Could you post your emerge --info and your version of udev?

----------

## Bushmann

I use udev version "104-r12".

emerge --info gives:

```
Portage 2.1.2.7 (default-linux/x86/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.21-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3700+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 13 May 2007 07:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -msse2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /u

sr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext

-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc

/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -msse2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.hadiko.de/pub/dists/gentoo/gentoo http://128.213.5.34/gentoo/ http://mirror.gento

o.ru/pub/mirror/gentoo/ http://www.mirror.ac.uk/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://ftp.caliu.info/pub/gen

too/ http://ftp.rhnet.is/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.or.kr/ http://adelie.polymtl.ca/ http://ftp.uni-erla

ngen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.lug.ro/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --dele

te --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=

H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.hadiko.de/pub/dists/gentoo/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl acpi alsa amd asf beagle bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cdrom cli cracklib crypt dbus divx dri dvd

 dvdr dvdread emboss encode evo fam firefox font-server fortran freetds gdbm gif gmedia gpm gstreamer gtk h

al hbci iconv icq ipv6 isdnlog jabber java jikes jpeg jpeg2k jython kde kdeenablefinal kerberos latex ldap 

libg++ lm_sensors mad maildir midi mikmod mmx mono mp3 mpeg mule musicbrainz ncurses nls no-old-linux nocd 

nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime

 rdesktop readline real realmedia reflection sdl session sox spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification sv

g tcpd tetex thunderbird tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userlocales vim-wit

h-x visualization vorbis win32codecs wmp x86 xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xosd xpm xsl xv xvid zlib" ALSA_C

ARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es196

8 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUG

INS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear me

ter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" 

KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS=

"de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga 

neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga vi

a vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_F

LAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

I do not have coldplug installed.

----------

